# Protein For Pigeons



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

Dear Sir,
Does proteins help pigeons keep healthy,can I use proteins to sustane good performance in long distance races.
What are your veiws on this.
regards,
Albert Herrera.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Does proteins help pigeons keep healthy,can I use proteins to sustane good performance in long distance races.
> What are your veiws on this.
> regards,
> Albert Herrera.


While proteins are "the muscle builders" too much will make the bird lose it's needed flexibility. Much as a body builder has great bulk but loses his/her flexibility.


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

THANKS.What is your suggestions to keep pigeons in a sustainable healthy way -Is there a formula.
Best,
Albert.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> THANKS.What is your suggestions to keep pigeons in a sustainable healthy way -Is there a formula.
> Best,
> Albert.


clean feed, fresh water everyday, good husbandry and tidiness around the loft.. proper housing and nest boxes and perches.. they also need sunbathing to keep vit D which helps them use calcium in their bodies.. offer bathing in pans they can get in a few times a week..add 20 mule team borax to the water at 1 tabls or two per gallon of water.. also keeping a closed loft helps alot...adding new birds can bring in sickness.. if you get new birds and your not familiar with the seller or giver then quarantine the birds for the proper time to make sure they do not have illness they can pass along to your birds.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

A balanced diet is important as well. Make sure you offer various types of grains (14 different types of wheat is not the same as 14 different types of grain). Observe what your birds eat and adjust the feed mixes meet the needs they are telling you about (ex, in the winter they will eat lots of corn/maize, so give them more of it). 

Don't forget grit. Red, grey, and oyster. Same as with feed, the more they eat of one type, the more you need to give them of that type. Don't leave the bags in a humid spot. Keep the storage area clean.


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

Thanks To All For There Suggestions,
Albert.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Does proteins help pigeons keep healthy,can I use proteins to sustane good performance in long distance races.
> What are your veiws on this.
> regards,
> Albert Herrera.


 *Hi Albert, Protein,Carbohydrates, and Fats are needed by the birds for health and racing Protein is the muscle builder, carbo;s and fats are the racing fuels. When racing short races 100 to 200 miles use hi carbos and and small amounts of fat when the birds return from a race give them pellets and some small grains use 18% pellets,for two days,you do this to help rebuild any Muscle that the bird may have lost while racing home.On day 3 put the birds back on regular feed 14% protein (2days) on day 5 add carbohydrates and small amounts of fat. One must understand that fats are the body's best source of energy, fats supply twice as much energy as carobhydrates. Pigeons on short flights get about half of their energy from fats. The body uses up the carbohydrates before it goes to the fats. Pre race feeding is an art that the handler of race birds must master. REMBER this as the races get longer add more fat to the diet 
* GEORGE


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

*proteins etc*

Hi George ,
I admit that you certainly have given me a wide range of important things I need to address to keep my pigeons in form and in condition.
Thanks so much and I do hope others will benefit from your inclusion.
Albert Herrera.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I feed my breeders 19 % protien the babies need it for the quality of the feathers. After they are out of the nest I drop back to 14 %.
Dave


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

THANKS ,WILL KEEP ALL THE SUGGESTIONS AND WILL APPLY SOME OFF THEM.
thanks.
Albert.


----------

